# u3 update gone wrong! Please help!!!!!!



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi! I have a SanDisk Cruzer Micro 4GB flash drive. I plugged it into my vista laptop, and up popped a sandisk 'your u3 software can be updated for vista' button on the taskbar.

So I (foolishly, without backing up the drive) clicked on the 'OK' button, was directed to the Sandisk update website (http://u3.sandisk.com/download/lp_installer.asp). Edit: PLEASE DON'T CLICK ON THIS! (MIGHT REFORMAT YOUR DRIVE TOO?)

After clicking on this, the Sandisk program that ran proceeded to reformat the flash drive and wiping all data from it - although it DID say that it would back up the data beforehand. After backing up the data, it then tried to reformat - and came up with the windows format box. I then clicked ok and format, but whilst formatting the sandisk program said the drive could not be formatted; but to try running the installer again.

I did this after the first windows format had completed, but ran a quick format this time. The sandisk program said that there was a 4kb backup file - which it tries to put on and then tries unsuccessfully to reformat the flash drive.

So now the drive has been formatted twice, the backup non-existant and Get Data Back FAT32 isn't working! Please help!!!!!!!

Many thanks for reading this rather long post,

Ghost3203 

N.B.: To moderators, has already been posted in the Vista forum >> not quite sure where to put this! Any help what so ever is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This is the third.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/705682-u3-update-gone-wrong-please.html


----------

